# Snake researcher’s untimely demise



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

*Snake researcher’s untimely demise is first death in UK in 150 years*

*Press Release* - Federation of British Herpetologists 
_For immediate release_ 29.06.2011

Luke Yeomans, one of the UK’s foremost and most respected venomous snake experts, has sadly passed away whilst administering to one of his beloved animals. Full details of the circumstances of this tragic event are as yet unclear but his family can take comfort in the knowledge that he died, as he had lived, caring for the king cobras which he had dedicated his life to protecting.

Mr Yeomans had established a sanctuary for the king cobra, the world’s largest venomous snake, which is sadly endangered in the wild and he felt passionately that captive-breeding was an imperative safety net in the face of potential species extinction. His enthusiasm and passion for king cobras and his in-depth knowledge, built up over a lifetime of experience, was the focus of his life and it is hoped that the legacy of his contribution to their conservation will live on after his untimely demise.

Whilst this is undoubtedly a great tragedy, Mr Yeomans was a licensed venomous snake keeper who accepted the implicit risks involved and considered this justifiable in the face of his invaluable contribution to science. Like many others at the forefront of their chosen field, Luke pushed boundaries and paid the ultimate price for his work and his death follows many in the fields of sport and human endeavour who have gone before him. 

Sadly, Luke was the first snake-keeper in the UK to lose his life whilst pursuing his passion but it is important not to let knee-jerk reactions to a tragic situation lead to a witch hunt against the animals to which he showed so much dedication.

Chris Newman
Chairman Federation of British Herpetologists

Tel: 023 8044 0999
Mobile: 07897 692060
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Just heard the news, i've literally just seen it on the tv and shouted "F***"

R.I.P Luke, im in total shock


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I read the news last night, absolute shame. All my thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## Brittanicus (May 8, 2009)

RIP Luke!
I hope that the ideas that Luke had can still come to fruition. Including less animals taken from the wild and more being captive bred to stop the depletion of king cobras in their natural environment.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 7, 2010)

BBC News - Snake sanctuary owner Luke Yeomans dies from cobra bite

Very tragic, was he on RFUK?


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

RIP Luke.....

This hit me so hard yesterday.... I've known him for 30 years....I took the call to say he had been bitten, spoke to the paramedics.... followed protocols... yes I was worried but we had been there before, he was going to be Ok..... I still can't believe it!

I feel so sorry for his family.... a great loss to us all.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

there has been another thread closed by the mods as a mark of respect i am so shocked but i think the mods should close


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

RIP Luke, although we never met, i heard much about you. 

Gone but not forgotten, 
jay


----------



## constrictor (Sep 26, 2010)

I travelled over from Ireland a few weeks ago and spent some time in the Company of Luke, his daughter Nicole and Mark Dainty at the Cobra Sanctuary and had a wonderful time my thoughts are with his family and close friends.


----------



## pat1980 (Jun 23, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> RIP Luke, although we never met, i heard much about you.
> 
> Gone but not forgotten,
> jay


what a great loss, r.i.p dude


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Tragic loss for the hobby and snake conservation. 
was only showing my lad the website yesterday morning and we'd started to plan a visit. 

deepest respects to his love ones


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

I know it may sound a little insensative, but I have to ask. Do you think the death of Luke Yeoman will affect DWA keepers, and/or the licencing/insurance of dwa reptiles?

My thoughts go out to his family and friends. It's a sad loss for them, and for the snakes he cared so much for.


----------



## JohnW (Mar 22, 2010)

I was lucky enough to visit Mark & Luke recently at the Sanctuary recently and was impressed and inspired by the obvious passion they both have for there reptiles and especially the kings.
As well as the Kings the sanctuary is working towards conservation of british reptiles an idea which I hope catches on with all of us in the hobby!
So sorry for those left behind family and friends.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

RIP such a great loss. Lets hope someone can take on the sancturary and continue his excellent work in his honour.


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

RIP Luke. I hope your outstanding work continues on for many years to come.


----------



## bikenut (Nov 29, 2010)

A great pioneer, the hobby will miss him.


----------



## Smivers (Apr 17, 2011)

RIP luke. You are a true legend of the hobby.


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

I sincerely hope, that he will be remembered like John Aspinall, whom for years was pilloried by so many in the Zoo world as being somewhat cavalier and a risk taker. Yet, his legacy, in the form of Howletts and Port Lympne serve as a model for modern and effective husbandry in a number of critically endangered species.


----------



## stoogie555 (Mar 4, 2011)

r.i.p my thoughts are with your family


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

rest in peace luke.my heart goes out to nicole and sue.good bye old school keeper,your work will live on.


----------



## Ras (Aug 20, 2010)

I was lucky enough to meet Luke a few weeks ago, and I was truly inspired by his passion.

Very very great loss not just to the snake community but to conservation all told.


----------



## cobra759 (Feb 27, 2008)

R.I.P. 

I think what Luke was doing with the King Cobra sanctuary was awesome and I hope the work there can continue in his memory


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

im so sorry to hear this, my thoughts go to Nicole and the rest of his family. Im in spain and just read this in the sun I was so shocked.
RIP Luke


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

OMG:gasp: have just found out about this. I was only speaking to Mark on the phone last month to arrange a visit to the sanctuary.
My heart & sympathies go out to his family at such an untimely death, & hope the anti`s don`t try to use this to get the sanctuary closed down, as so much excellent conservation & good work has been done with such an inspiring species there.
R.I.P. Luke


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

What an incredible loss to science and conservation  

RIP


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Chris, that is a good press release you have provided, well done.
One technicality maybe for discussion at a later date... he was recently granted a Zoo Licence which is somewhat different to a DWAL.

RIP Luke !


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

A tragic loss, sleep well cobra king xx


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

MagicSqueak said:


> A tragic loss, sleep well cobra king xx


Couldn't have put it better, nice words:no1:


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

PDR said:


> Chris, that is a good press release you have provided, well done.
> One technicality maybe for discussion at a later date... he was recently granted a Zoo Licence which is somewhat different to a DWAL.
> 
> RIP Luke !


My understanding is he had applied for a Zoo Licence but it had not yet been granted, and the DWAA licence was still in place.


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

Chris Newman said:


> My understanding is he had applied for a Zoo Licence but it had not yet been granted, and the DWAA licence was still in place.


So he was charging people to get in without a zoo licence?? Didnt think you could do that?


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

oscar96 said:


> So he was charging people to get in without a zoo licence?? Didnt think you could do that?


Yes, you can, a zoo licence is nothing to do with weather you charge or not, it relates to the number of days a year you allow the public entry.


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

Chris Newman said:


> Yes, you can, a zoo licence is nothing to do with weather you charge or not, it relates to the number of days a year you allow the public entry.


Ah right that makes more seance thanks for clearing that up


----------



## xSophiex (Jun 9, 2010)

RIP Luke x


----------

